# Should I sign on when I quit my job to go travelling?



## UFC (29 Apr 2011)

Hello everyone

I was hoping someone could help me with this query.

I will shortly be quitting my job to go travelling for 12 months or so. I will _probably_ return to Ireland after 12 months, although it is possible I will stay living abroad.

On the assumption that I will be returning to Ireland in the next 12 - 24 months, should I sign on before I go travelling (and explain I am going travelling), or should I want until I get back?

Obviously I don't intend to claim the dole or jobseekers while travelling, I just have no idea how the system works and what is the standard procedure for this sort of thing.

Cheers!


----------



## Ildánach (29 Apr 2011)

If you're leaving your job to go travelling you can't sign on at this stage.

Upon your return, you will have to satisfy the habitual residence test to receive certain social welfare payments.  This may be difficult if you have spent any significant period out of the country.  You could find yourself returning with no social welfare entitlement.  It is however impossible to say what the rules will be in one to two year's time.

If you want to keep your social insurance record up to date (eg, for pension entitlement), you should arrange to pay voluntary PRSI contributions, as you cannot do this once you have been out of the social insurance system for more than 12 months.


----------



## UFC (29 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Your comment regarding pension entitlements, etc., does this means if I stay out of the country for say 3 years when I return I have lost some of my pension entitlements, or am I still entitled to what I have previously paid for?


----------



## Ildánach (29 Apr 2011)

UFC said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Your comment regarding pension entitlements, etc., does this means if I stay out of the country for say 3 years when I return I have lost some of my pension entitlements, or am I still entitled to what I have previously paid for?



For every year that you are outside of the social insurance system you lose a portion of your pension entitlements.  Its not that you will be losing something you have already paid for, you get a certain percentage of the full amount depending on the percentage of time that you have contributed to the Irish social welfare system since your entry into employment/insurance.   There are special arrangements if you are in another EU member state, and there are reciprocal agreements between Ireland and a small number of non-EU countries.  Where are you planning to go?


----------



## Grizzly (29 Apr 2011)

So if a person voluntary resigns from a job they do not get unemployment benefit now or in the future?


----------



## IsleOfMan (29 Apr 2011)

Even if you have worked for many years in the system and built up credits, is it correct to say that a certain amount of these credits have to be accrued in the two years prior to claiming?


----------



## huskerdu (29 Apr 2011)

ParkLane said:


> Even if you have worked for many years in the system and built up credits, is it correct to say that a certain amount of these credits have to be accrued in the two years prior to claiming?



Here is a ghood explanation of the requirments for a contributory pension. 

There is no specific mention of having to have contributions in the 2 years prior to claiming, and you do not loss any previous contributions.  

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...etired_people/state_pension_contributory.html


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Apr 2011)

Grizzly said:


> So if a person voluntary resigns from a job they do not get unemployment benefit now or in the future?



Depending on the circumstances they may be excluded for 9 weeks but should qualify after this period:

*Loss of employment*

  You must have suffered a substantial loss of employment in any period of six consecutive days in order to be eligible for Jobseeker's Benefit. This means, you must have lost at least one day's employment and as a result of this loss be unemployed for at least 3 days out of 6 days. Your earnings must also have been reduced because of the loss of employment. You may be disqualified from getting Jobseeker's Benefit for 9 weeks if you:


Left work voluntarily and without a reasonable cause
Lost your job through misconduct
Refused an offer of suitable alternative employment or suitable training
Are aged under 55 and get a redundancy payment of more than €50,000.     The exact length of your disqualification (up to nine weeks) will in     practice, depend on the precise amount of redundancy payment you received -     see below.


----------



## IsleOfMan (30 Apr 2011)

Ildánach said:


> If you want to keep your social insurance record up to date (eg, for pension entitlement), you should arrange to pay voluntary PRSI contributions, as you cannot do this once you have been out of the social insurance system for more than 12 months.


 
How do you go about paying voluntary contributions?  Do you set up some sort of standing order or direct debit payable to the Dept. of Social Welfare?  Is there a specific amount that you have to pay because when you are working both the employee and the employer pay a contribution. Do you have to pay the same full amount?


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Apr 2011)

IsleOfMan said:


> How do you go about paying voluntary contributions?  Do you set up some sort of standing order or direct debit payable to the Dept. of Social Welfare?  Is there a specific amount that you have to pay because when you are working both the employee and the employer pay a contribution. Do you have to pay the same full amount?



There is some information on making these payments here or here


----------



## IsleOfMan (1 May 2011)

Thanks Sue Ellen that's very useful.  I wonder if there is any benefit in asking your employer for a couple of years leave of absence rather than resigning. Does being technically employed effect your social welfare in any way even if contributions are not being made?


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 May 2011)

IsleOfMan said:


> Thanks Sue Ellen that's very useful.  I wonder if there is any benefit in asking your employer for a couple of years leave of absence rather than resigning. Does being technically employed effect your social welfare in any way even if contributions are not being made?



Hi,

I have started a new thread here as I don't want to hijack this thread any further and I feel your question warrants a new one.


----------

